# Muskie on the fly



## elundgren (Jan 14, 2016)

Caught my second ever musky in a not-so-secret body of water near Columbus. Chocklett's T-Bone in yellow and chartreuse.









I gotta admit, my flies look awful compared to Chocklett's but I've had lots of follows and several blown strip-sets on different fish. So they work, I guess. 


Eric


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice!!! I've been wanting to try this!


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Right on Bro. Great fish!


----------



## jmotyka50 (May 25, 2014)

Great fish really good time of the year to get one on the fly rod


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

AWESOME SAUCE!!


----------



## thetree (Mar 27, 2009)

Thinking about a fly trip to West Branch (on the dam) this Sunday for this purpose. Anyone been out there? Room to cast? Any pointers?


----------



## elundgren (Jan 14, 2016)

thetree said:


> Thinking about a fly trip to West Branch (on the dam) this Sunday for this purpose. Anyone been out there? Room to cast? Any pointers?


I've never been up that way. I'd like to go sometime, though.


----------



## thetree (Mar 27, 2009)

What do you use for leader? In the past I have used plastic coated wire, twisted it and melted it together but it seemed a little too bulky. I'd like something finer,maybe heavy fluorocarbon?


----------



## elundgren (Jan 14, 2016)

thetree said:


> What do you use for leader? In the past I have used plastic coated wire, twisted it and melted it together but it seemed a little too bulky. I'd like something finer,maybe heavy fluorocarbon?


I only use two sections for my leader.

Butt section is about 18" of 40 lbs maxima clear and the "tippet" is about 18" of 50 lbs rio shock tippet. It's not too fancy but I've never had one break off..... But then again I haven't caught too many musky before! 

That rio saltwater shock tippet is solid stuff. Very abrasion resistant. 

I'm gonna mess with different leader options next time though. I think I need a stiffer butt section to help turn over my line and fly.


----------



## jmotyka50 (May 25, 2014)

My leader is close to your leader elundgren two parts but then I use 3.5 to 4 foot of 50 lbs florcarbon try to get a stiffer brand often I buy a FC saltwater leader and use 3.5 feet of the butt section .then for tippet I use a foot to 2 foot single strand titanium coated wire. I use terminator brand because of the price. The key I belive is to use stiffer materials to really get the fly to turn over.


----------



## elundgren (Jan 14, 2016)

I agree with the stiffer materials. I'm going to use 50 or 60 lbs shock tippet as my butt section when I get a chance. I definitely can notice my loops collapsing every once in a while, especially when I'm making long casts. 

I'm sure my collapsing loops has to do with my poor casting stroke/ double haul, as well ha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

I would suggest using a piece of 25lb just in case you hang up, that way you don't break your line. I use 1ft of 40lb maxima to a small section of 25lb with either 1 ft of 100lb flouro or wire as a bite tippet.


----------



## david tennant (Mar 17, 2016)

If you can find 60 lbs. florocarbon its an awesome tippet material. I don't worry too much about having a leader over 5.5' in length. So I just run straight 60 lbs. floro from my fly line loop. That is an awesome catch too! Great job


----------



## elundgren (Jan 14, 2016)

Got landed one yesterday on Chocklett's T-bone and had two others follow. Pretty beat up and mangled fish. Felt bad for it. Looked like its tail was about to fall off!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Sweet report!
They are most likely in spawning mode.


----------



## thetree (Mar 27, 2009)

west branch?


----------

